# [Theme]Le thème graphique de Tiger.....



## bugs974 (6 Septembre 2005)

je viens à peine de switcher et une première question métaphysique m'assiège....

1- l'habillage graphique est différent d'une application à une autre... par exemple Safari, et l'essentiel des iApp ont le fameux aluminum brossé et une certaine constance graphique (quoique..) pour les palettes d'outils... par contre c'est très différent dans Mail2, l'habillage graphique est pratiquement blanc avec des icones "graphites".....

L'ensemble reste agréable à l'oeil, mais pourquoi ce genre "d'écart" alors que l'interface d'osX devrait être aboutie depuis lurette?

2- ici http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/ , apple communique sur Tiger, avec un beau cadre noir et une charte graphique "black cristal" du plus bel effet, très proche de l'icone de dashboard.... pourtant à l'usage il n'y a pas l'ombre d'une trace de ce thème dans Tiger !

3- Pourquoi les options de choix graphique (Aqua bleu ou graphite) sont-ils aussi limités ?

En somme, si une bonne âme pouvait prendre 5mn pour faire la petite histoire de l'habillage graphique de osX à un néo swicher, j'apprécierai grandement...


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

bugs974 a dit:
			
		

> je viens à peine de switcher et une première question métaphysique m'assiège....
> 
> 1- l'habillage graphique est différent d'une application à une autre...




Heureusement merci !    

PAs très customisable OSX d'entrée de jeux, j'en conviens mais tu es allé voir ce sujet ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

Theme: Eternal beta by Susumu-express.

Wallpaper: deviation by Light 2007

Mix icons.


----------

